# ενοικιοστάσιο = rent moratorium



## Lexoplast (Nov 3, 2010)

Ενοικιοστάσιο είναι, όπως λέει και το ΛΝΕΓ, διάταξη που προστατεύει το μισθωτή με παράταση της μίσθωσης και περιορισμό στην αύξηση του μισθώματος. Στην Κύπρο υπάρχει ο σχετικός νόμος 23/1983, στη δε Ελλάδα αμφιβάλλω αν ισχύει πια κάτι τέτοιο. Μάλιστα, παρατηρώ ότι πολλοί χρησιμοποιούν τη λέξη με άλλες έννοιες, π.χ. όταν εννοούν απλά τη μίσθωση ή το ενοίκιο.

Υπάρχει το «moratorium of rents». Σας ικανοποιεί;


----------



## nickel (Nov 3, 2010)

Το απλό είναι *rent freeze*:
... one of housing related policy options has traditionally been to freeze or control rents. In Italy, Portugal, Spain and Greece, for example, rent freeze and rent control have operated in the past as a social buffer against housing exclusion. The deregularisation of the rent legislation initiated in the 1980s in these countries has been largely completed by the mid-1990s. ...
http://www.coe.int/t/e/social_cohesion/hdse/2_hdse_reports/2_thematic_reports/Report on Housing.asp​
Στο _moratorium_ θα έβαζα _on_:
A five-year moratorium on rents has already been imposed ...
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/...overnment-cuts-to-cripple-property-firms.html​


----------



## Lexoplast (Nov 3, 2010)

Πράγματι χρήσιμα τα rent freeze και rent control, αυτός όμως ο περιορισμός στο πόσο μπορεί ο εκμισθωτής να αυξήσει το ενοίκιο ισχύει σε όλες τις μισθώσεις, ακόμα και στις αορίστου χρόνου. Το ενοικιοστάσιο είναι μια ειδική διάταξη που λέει ότι όταν η συμφωνημένη περίοδος μίσθωσης λήξει, μπορεί να επιτραπεί στο μισθωτή να παραμείνει για Χ διάστημα και το ενοίκιο να μην αυξηθεί πάνω από Ψ (κυρίως αν ο μισθωτής είναι σε κακή οικονομική κατάσταση). Δεν είναι δηλαδή μόνο το ενοίκιο, είναι και η παράταση. Εκεί το moratorium _(An authorized period of delay in the performance of an obligation)_ έχει την έννοια ότι ο μισθωτής παίρνει παράταση π.χ. 12 μήνες για να εκπληρώσει την υποχρέωσή του να αποχωρήσει.


----------



## nickel (Nov 3, 2010)

Ορίστε και για την Ελλάδα, _the rent moratorium law_:
http://books.google.com/books?id=lH...ook_result&ct=result&resnum=1&ved=0CCkQ6AEwAA


----------



## Zazula (Nov 3, 2010)

Ο eKorais έχει επεξήγηση μάλλον, παρά απόδοση: regulation imposing restrictions in duration and/or amount of rent.


----------



## Lexoplast (Nov 3, 2010)

Σας ευχαριστώ αμφότερους!


----------

